# How to upload pics through I phone ?



## jai55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi guys as you know I'm a rookie is there any iPhone aps that work along with this forum to upload pics ? As I have no computer at the moment. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

press ''upload'' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jai55 (Jul 3, 2012)

Waiting on this.... But already tried 
Afraid for
Some reason it isn't letting me select upload.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Download photobucket and use the


----------



## 1sttt (Nov 6, 2011)

Will taptalk let you upload?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

1sttt said:


> Will taptalk let you upload?


it does from android, not sure about gayphone


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

kazinak said:


> 1sttt said:
> 
> 
> > Will taptalk let you upload?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------

